#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-29
<MikeS11> hello ubuntu-ca
<Yompa> Hello MikeS11
<MikeS11> greycup
<MikeS11> what's score?
<MikeS11> nvm. just started watching it.
<MikeS11> 11-8 for mont.
<MikeS11> 11-11
<MikeS11> sask or montreal?
<MikeS11> sask eh
<MikeS11> they have 26 seconds to make me happy
<BobJonkman> MikeS11 - Time's up, how's things?
<MikeS11> lol. montreal wins
<MikeS11> i'm not actually that worried about it. i'm in BC, so i was just rooting for the west.
<ball> Hello Yompa
<Yompa> Greetings ball
<ball> Now I must scream and run.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-30
<BobJonkman> Any Channel Ops around to change the /topic to show that we *have* LoCo re-approval?
<tonyyarusso> None of them are here right now (!), but you're probably most likely to find hypatia.
<BobJonkman> OK, I'll bug her when she show.  dscassel may have ChanOp too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Nope, I don't. I probably should, I guess.
<BobJonkman> So the world revolves around hypatia ...
<dscassel> Yup.
<tonyyarusso> The people who have ops currently are Burgundavia, Madpilot, hypatia, and coleSLAW.
<dscassel> Corey (Burgundavia), Brian (Madpilot) and Simon (coleSLAW) are all admins from the original team.  They aren't around much anymore.
<MikeS11> Hey ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> Hey, MikeS11
<dscassel> What's up?
<MikeS11> Nothing much. About to tackle a nagios install for the 3rd time.
<dscassel> Ooh, fun.
<MikeS11> Yeah. New guide, this one was suggested by somebody in #nagios
<MikeS11> I'm expecting it to go better
<dscassel> Good luck!
<MikeS11> Thanks.
<dscassel> tonyyarusso: If I can swing it, would you be interested in being an op?
 * tonyyarusso knows Nagios, might be able to help MikeS11, fyi
<tonyyarusso> dscassel: I'm fine with the duties (I'm an op in #ubuntu), but I'm not really around here terribly regularly.
<MikeS11> If I run headlong into a wall (built of fire or otherwise) I'll try him, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Also, there's a PPA (~nagiosinc) if you insist on having the latest version.
<tonyyarusso> (installing things from source is yucky)
<MikeS11> tonyyarusso: just noticed your an OP on #nagios. also, yes. source is yicky. this time its apt-get
<dscassel> tonyyarusso: Noted.
<tonyyarusso> dscassel: Find me a job offer in Thunder Bay next year and I'll suddenly become more common ;)
<dscassel> tonyyarusso: I have a friend in Nipigon I could ask...
<tonyyarusso> dscassel: Really?  That would actually be useful.
<tonyyarusso> dscassel: Backstory if you don't remember:  I'm currently in the US (where I was born), going to school.  Once I finish my degree I would like to emigrate to Canada, with Thunder Bay being my 1st choice for destination city, and doing so will be vastly easier with a job offer at that time.
<dscassel> I'll see what I can do... :)
<tonyyarusso> If it helps, you can tell him that 'nipigon' is the hostname of my netbook ;)
<dscassel> Her. And considering she's the economic development officer for the town, that might help. :)
<tonyyarusso> Her, righto.  Awesome :P
<MikeS11> nagios installed
<MikeS11> :D\
<MikeS11> http://jsquaredconsulting.com/blog/2010/11/installing-nagios-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<MikeS11> i was using this guide
<MikeS11> basically it just told me apt-get install nagios3
<MikeS11> tonyyarusso: does installing it from apt give me the plugins also?
<tonyyarusso> MikeS11: It can - they're in a separate package (nagios-plugins)
<tonyyarusso> Those are further broken down into -standard, -extra, -snmp, -basic, and -nrpe.  nagios-plugins depends on -basic and -standard; the rest you can get separately.
<MikeS11> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<tonyyarusso> See also nagios-images, nagios-nrpe-server, and nsca packages, although be warned that the nagios-images package is being dropped upstream in Debian due to licensing uncertainty.
<MikeS11> its just icons mostly yes?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Mostly trademarked icons :P
<MikeS11> o no
<MikeS11> hehe
<MikeS11> Do I have to install the docs seperately?
<MikeS11> It is telling me that /nagios3/docs/index.html is missing.
<MikeS11> and I verified that this isn't just a permissions issue.
<tonyyarusso> MikeS11: Yes, Ubuntu & Debian packaging frequently breaks out documentation for significantly-sized things into a separate package.
<MikeS11> tonyyarusso: I just looked, and sure enough there was a nagios3-doc package. *sigh*
* dscassel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! |  http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam |  Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=395 | S.V.P utilisez  #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Ubuntu 10.10 is out! | Meeting info:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
* dscassel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Ubuntu 10.10 is out! | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<MikeS11> What do you guys think of the LPIC?
<dscassel> LPIC?
<MikeS11> linux professional institute certification
<dscassel> Ah.
<dscassel> I'm not a big fan of certifications.
<dscassel> But they can be helpful for getting a job, I suppose.
<dscassel> Particularly if you don't have a degree/diploma in a directly related field.
<MikeS11> That's why I'm looking into it.
<tonyyarusso> I have the LPIC-1 certification actually.
<tonyyarusso> I REALLY should be getting the level 2 one sometime soon.
<MikeS11> Well, I have a college diploma. But to offset my lack of experience I was hoping to bolster my chances with a cert(s)
<MikeS11> tonyyarusso, can you explain the approximate skill level the LPIC-1 represents?
<tonyyarusso> "Knows their way around Linux more than the average bear."
<MikeS11> haha, ok.
<MikeS11> level 2 would be script circles around the average bear?
<tonyyarusso> It's the "Junior sysadmin" level - familiarity with all the basic command line tools, core system components (init, CUPS, X, etc.) and a few key applications.
<tonyyarusso> pretty much, yeah
<tonyyarusso> LPI actually has very detailed lists of the competencies expected for each on their web site too.
<MikeS11> level 2 is the j. sysadmin?
<MikeS11> Ok, I'll go read that and leave you alone. ;)
<tonyyarusso> Junior Level Linux Professional (LPIC-1)
<tonyyarusso> Advanced Level Linux Professional (LPIC-2)
<tonyyarusso> Senior Level Linux Professional (LPIC-3)
<MikeS11> ahhh. that make sense.
<MikeS11> Thanks!
<MikeS11> QUIT [bedtime]
<MikeS11> damn...
<dscassel> BobJonkman, you'll be happy to know the LoCo directory has finally fixed the time zone issue. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/553/detail/
<hypatia> dscassel: yay!
<dscassel> You just need to add the timezone to the venue.
<IdleOne> hypatia: Congrats on getting +o in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hypatia> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> So why aren't you in there :P
<IdleOne> Person gets  new job and doesn't show up the first week hehe
<hypatia> IdleOne: it's end-of-term crunch time
<IdleOne> ahh, ok
<IdleOne> well in that case, school first
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<dscassel> Hi, czajkowski.
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-02
<tonyyarusso> txwikinger: Something's breaky about the web site and I'm not sure why yet - http://ubuntu-ca.org/ works fine, but http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ goes to some blank Jesus-y site.
<dscassel> Oh, awesome! http://ubuntu-ca.org/ is switched over. :D
<txwikinger> tonyyarusso: fixed that
<tonyyarusso> txwikinger: excellent.
<infoverload> hi, does anyone here dual boot ubuntu with windows 7?
<dscassel> infoverload: Yes, but not often.
<infoverload>  I was just wondering whether you run something so you are able to access ubuntu files from windows 7?
<dscassel> I used the ext2 driver on Windows XP, but I haven't tried it with Windows 7.
<infoverload> hmmmm
<Yompa> I run dual with 7 too on my desktop. Haven't looked for any ext drivers, that would actually be handy sometimes.
<infoverload> where is hypatia these days? haven't seen her lately?
<dscassel> infoverload: end of term and exams.
<infoverload> ahh
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-03
<jamesrf> hi there, i'm wondering if someone could recommend an appropriate place to post a job in vancouver for an ubuntu sysadmin
<IdleOne> canonical jobs
<jamesrf> thanks that's great
<IdleOne> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/ there is a ML you can post to also
<jamesrf> yep found it thanks a lot IdleOne++
<IdleOne> no problem
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a program that will show me what folders, including hidden ones, are taking up all of my space in my /home?
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<billybigrigger> IdleOne, baobab, yeah i couldn't find it, thought it was in system/admin
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-04
<ericlmfao> hey guys
<ericlmfao> when do you attach multi to a word?
<[thor]> ericlmfao: when there are multiple uses for an item; multi-tool  ( journeyman, or swiss army knife )
<ericlmfao> oh
<ericlmfao> i didnt mean that, excuse me
<[thor]> that isn't the only use of that prefix
<ericlmfao> i mean when do u write multiplayer or multi(space)(insert word here, idk any)
<ericlmfao> i am doubting to add multi to a noun or separate it or add it with a dash: -
<[thor]> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/multi
<ericlmfao> i still dont understand :(
<[thor]> it is interchangeable for the most part
<[thor]> a combining form meaning “many,” “much,” “multiple,” “many times,” “more than one,” “more than two,” “composed of many like parts,” “in many respects,” used in the formation of compound words: multiply; multivitamin.
<ericlmfao> so just attach it to the noun?
<[thor]> so you can have a multi-use room filled with multicolored balloons, which you pop using your multi-tool
<ericlmfao> ><
<ericlmfao> what if u wanna use multi with a word that doesnt exist when u add multi to it? it's not available in the dictionary
<[thor]> which is: a room that has many uses, filled with balloons of many different colors, whcih you pop using a tool that has many uses.
<[thor]> ericlmfao: what is this mystery word?
<ericlmfao> im afraid i cant reveal it becuz ill use it as a username
<[thor]> hah
<[thor]> then i'm sure it doesn't matter if it is grammatically correct.
<ericlmfao> well the username cant have any - or spaces
<ericlmfao> so itll be attached anyways
<[thor]> nobody starts a proper word with [, as far as i know
<[thor]> this is a non-issue
<ericlmfao> thx for helping thor
<[thor]> :D np
<ericlmfao> thor
<ericlmfao> how about this
<ericlmfao> multiwallet
<ericlmfao> normally u only have 1 right
<ericlmfao> but it'd be nice to have multiples :D
<ericlmfao> provided they're filled with money
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I just did a daily update
<palomer> and now my fonts and icon have changed
<[thor]> ericlmfao: i would assume a multiwallet would be many attached wallets, perhaps sewn together, or recursively nested.
<ericlmfao> ok
<palomer> ok, now my emacs doesn't really work
#ubuntu-ca 2010-12-05
<billybigrigger> evening all
 * KombuchaKip is most amused http://www.mindwarpsectorfour.com/creditcard.html
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-28
<Guest9426> hello all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<dscassel> Happy Monday!
 * genii-around grumbles something about Mondays
<BluesKaj> did my weekly trip to crappy tire , got some gifts but mostly christmas lights and stuff
<BluesKaj> nice day here, a bit cool at +3, but sunny
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<genii-around> Man. The elevator pit keeps filling back up with water as fast as I bail it out of there. Can't get the level down far enough to access the broken pump at the bottom.
<dscassel> Yikes.
<genii-around> Yeah, and it's supposed to rain for like 36-40 hours
<genii-around> I guess worst-case get emergency cash and buy a second pump, throw it in there to bring the level down for the next day or so
<BluesKaj> wow , that's a problem alright , any idea where the leak is ?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's not really a leak as such. The elevator pit is lowest spot, when the drains start pushing water for a long time, whatever doesn't make it to the city drain ends up  there
<genii-around> ( it's about 16 feet below grade )
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , didn't realize it's so deep , that expalins a lot
<BluesKaj> I'll ask this question again genii-around . I have a corrupted /0-.pulse file in my trash , but it won't delete because it's still linked to ~/.pulse . The file has been replaced in ~/hiddenfiles after I reinstalled pulse.
<BluesKaj> any ideas?
<genii-around> I imagine it won't let you delete because it's in use.... if you unload whatever's using it should be able to do something with it
<BluesKaj> I don't dare restore the file because it contains a command somewhere to kill the pulse daemon at startup
<genii-around> If you boot into recovery, the sound server won't be using it and you could more than likely wipe it out or move it somewhere else for study
<BluesKaj> I had a helluva time getting pulse restored after some tutorial on using pure alsa ..well it turns out that tutorial did nothing to get alsa to play webaudio
<BluesKaj> ok recovery it is
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around
<BluesKaj> bbl
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Lemme know how it goes
<BluesKaj> genii-around, rm in the recovery mode wouldn't remove the file in trash , I had to go to  ~/.local/share/Trash/files to delete it (shift+delete).Previously when I was trying to delete it from trash i didn't notice the actual path was the /.local/share
<genii-around> Finally got it though?
<BluesKaj> yup
<willwh> dscassel: byobu :O
<willwh> I didn't know about it
<willwh> testing now to see if it'll do the job ;]
<dscassel> willwh: Yeah, it's what I use now. It's mostly just pre-configured screen, but that works for me.
<willwh> yeah
<willwh> I just wonder if it'll stop the logging crapping out
<willwh> if not
<willwh> we should file something @ launchpad
<willwh> I have done a bunch of googling
<dscassel> I was hoping for something a bit more impressive: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-adds-special-glow-to-nokias-lumia-800-event-in-london/
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu video wouldn't play on my pc
<BluesKaj> dscassel,^
<dscassel> BluesKaj: orly?
<dscassel> I'ts Youtube.  You could try html5...
<dscassel> Go here and "join the trial": http://www.youtube.com/html5
<dscassel> Then try http://youtu.be/ZKBpYwuk1Uw
<BluesKaj> dscassel, html5 works fine as does flash on my setup , that video may have been pulled
<dscassel> Works for me, and I just refreshed...
<dscassel> You're nto missing too much, though.  It's kind of lame.
<dscassel> The payoff at the end is some dude saying "It was a cool [Nokia] lightshow, but what was with those [Canonical orange] lights?"
<dscassel> To which I'm thinking they want us to punch the air or something. I'm left thinking "Really? that's the best you can do?"
<willwh> yeah
<willwh> me too
 * genii-around screams at non-functional youtubes
<genii-around> The boss has that and facebook blocked
<BluesKaj> would it be this one http://www.youtube.com/user/celebrateubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> dscassel, which browser ?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: I'm using Firefox.
<BluesKaj> ok , lame is right...watched it on FF ...hmm chromium must be missing a plugin
<dscassel> genii-around: Bah. That's what SSH tunnels are for.
<genii-around> Yeah I could get all tricky. But I hardly ever watch youtube, even at home, and don't do facebook
<BluesKaj> dscassel, do you use chromium or is FF exclusive on yor pcc...wonder which plugin is missing
<BluesKaj> ahh, found it the chromoium plugin extras package added the right html5 codecs for that video
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg extras that is
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, I'm pretty much exclusively firefox. I have chromium installed if I need to try a different browser...
<genii-around> Dillo can be good for some things
<BluesKaj> hard to configure the fonts on dillo when they're too snmall to read from this distance
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-30
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bregma> another grisly day today
<s-fox> Freezing
<BluesKaj> hey bregma ..grisly ?
<bregma> you know, grey and hard, like the nasty bits in a cut of meat
<BluesKaj> ok :) ...clearing up here, maybe +4C at best
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj & bregma , you guys okay?
<bregma> yesterday was unpleasant, even the dog didn't like going outside
<bregma> he sure liked the fire in the stove though
<BluesKaj> yup, just browsing for a way to hack my pvr into a networked device
<BluesKaj> Hi , s-fox, how're you doing
<s-fox> I am okay thank you. Waiting for starcraftman to wake up ;)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<willwh> dscassel: bah I thought the prob was fixed
<willwh> but alas, no :(
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-02
<willwh> dscassel: I think this is something to do with ecryptfs
<willwh> you have an encrypted home partition?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<bregma> steady accumulation of light wet snow here, freezing rain forecast for later
<BluesKaj> snowed here yesterday ..a few inches ...clearing but cool
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-03
<mikkidog> Morning all. Is there a link to 12.04 up yet?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-12-04
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-26
<BobJonkman1> Hi there jesusemelendezm
<jesusemelendezm> hi bobjo
<jesusemelendezm> how's it going sir?
<BobJonkman1> Just finished dinner with the inlaws.  It was good.
<jesusemelendezm> bobjo
<jesusemelendezm> what did you have ?
<jesusemelendezm> tomorrow to work :(
<jesusemelendezm> haha
<jesusemelendezm> 09:32:14 PM - jesusemelendezm: I have a question on linux certifications, does someone have the LPIC1 here ?
<jesusemelendezm> just thinking to buy a book to study
<jesusemelendezm> and wonders
<BobJonkman1> jesusemelendezm: There's an LPI Exam study guide.  I have one, but can't find it right now. May have left it at a former workplace.
<BobJonkman1> BTW, if you write my full handle then my IRC client beeps at me to let me know someone is trying to talk to me.  On most clients you can type the first few characters and press TAB, and the name autocompletes (what I learned in the IRC meeting last month)
<suhaib> BobJonkman1: LOL
<BobJonkman1> suhaib: Is that LOL for losing the LPI Exam study guide, or LOL to discover the joys of tab completion?
<suhaib> BobJonkman1: it was more like a test to see if it's working
<suhaib> BobJonkman1: btw did we reach 300 users ?
<BobJonkman1> suhaib: Yup!  We were up to 302 this morning.
<BobJonkman1> (apparently the "say my name and my IRC client beeps" isn't working because I have the volume muted.  Sigh.)
<BobJonkman1> And I just looked at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca and we're up to 306!
<BobJonkman1> Woot!
<suhaib> BobJonkman1: wow 16+ new users :))
<BobJonkman1> Which reminds me:  If anyone in this channel would like to join the Ubuntu-ca team, feel free to do so at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca  Having additional members shows the team has grown, which makes the LoCo Council nod wisely and smile mysteriously, and may put them in a pleasant frame of mind to grant Team ReApproval
<BobJonkman1> And if anyone has done anything interesting in the past two years please add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 -- see nodding wisely and smiling mysteriously, above.
<willwh> anyone get in to the steam beta yet?
<willwh> I did
<willwh> steam works np with nvidia-experimental-310 (310.14)
<willwh> but I can't load tf2 at all
<willwh> tried all drivers in the universe repo + the official nvidia ones (310.19)
<BobJonkman> willwh: Cool!
<willwh> ;/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-27
<jesusemelendezm> hey people
<jesusemelendezm> how are you guys doing
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-28
<johanbr> woohoo!
 * johanbr just got IPv6 to work on openwrt
<genii-around> Cool
<johanbr> yep, although I guess it's still of limited practical value :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-29
<Nik0n__> hey anyone around?
<willwh> rar
<willwh> so I got tf2 running in native steam
<willwh> johanbr!
<willwh> oi m8 :]
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-30
<jesusemelendezm> hi guys,
<bregma> hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-12-01
<jesusemelendezm> hey guys!
<jesusemelendezm> how is the friday?/
<bregma> not too bad
<jesusemelendezm> bregma what are you doing?
<jesusemelendezm> any meeet up tomorrow ?
<jesusemelendezm> good morning
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-25
<azend> BobJonkman1: I'm reading the agenda for the next meeting
<azend> I think to improve participation it might be a good idea to spam the list with the minutes after each meeting
<azend> Hopefully this will bring Ubuntu Canada up to the forefront of everyones minds a little better
<BobJonkman1> azend: A good idea. Since I post them on the Agenda/Minutes page anyway, it's not much extra effort to post them to the mailing list
<BobJonkman1> I'll spam the list with a reminder before the meeting too
 * genii makes more coffee and plans to attend
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya, a cerebral sci-fi for Ubuntu under development by Ubuntu Vancouver! https://www.avaneya.com
<genii> Interesting
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-26
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya libre sci-fi game project from Ubuntu Vancouver releases lost NASA archive for crowdfunding. https://www.avaneya.com
<genii> KombuchaKip: Please stop with posting that link here and in #xubuntu every day
<KombuchaKip> genii: How many days is every day?
<genii> KombuchaKip: So far yesterday and today :)
<KombuchaKip> genii: Then I wouldn't worry. Enjoy the site.
<genii> It would be better to use -offtopic channels, etc
<genii> ( if you must to begin with )
<KombuchaKip> genii: I was asked to keep the group apprised.
<genii> KombuchaKip: In this channel is not so bad because not primarily a support channel. But #xubuntu-offtopic for instance would be more appropriate than the regular #xubuntu channel, because that is for support issues.
<genii> Also, since the site has not changed between yesterday and today, I'm not sure why it needs to be re-posted.
<KombuchaKip> genii: I wouldn't worry about it, as the stats are showing people coming in in the hundreds right now, and this is relevant based on the messages I am getting. You are certainly welcome to mute messages from me in your client though.
<KombuchaKip> genii: I need to run. Take care.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-27
<azend> KombuchaKip: Thanks for sharing
<azend> genii has his opinion and I have mine
<azend> I'm glad to hear about your ongoing efforts
<KombuchaKip> azend: Thanks man. The support we've been receiving from around the world has been incredible. We're shipping the DVD on avaneya.com everywhere from the UK, Australia, Finland, and now another a few minutes ago to Canada.
<azend> Very nice
<azend> KombuchaKip: are you shipping them personally or processing requests through a fulfillment centre?
<KombuchaKip> azend: We have the discs, jewel case, and booklet manufactured off site, but we ship from on site. The company that does the manufacturing, Arvato, does all the big names.
<azend> but you're still packing them and everything?
<KombuchaKip> azend: No they are boxed / shrink wrapped down in North Carolina, if I recall.
<azend> Cool
<KombuchaKip> azend: Yeah, so far nothing but cool feedback. I think it took a bit for some people to realize what it is because it's a fairly novel product.
<azend> I've had some hands on experience packaging and sending consumer items like this and it's no quick task
<KombuchaKip> azend: Yes, it's really a pain in the butt. Things like shipping labels, costing with Canada Post, etc.
<azend> I'm a member of Diyode, the hackerspace in Guelph, ON, and I help ship these http://www.spikenzielabs.com/Catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=691
<azend> We also sell through MAKE
<azend> It does take some work
<azend> We end up having parties to make the time spent more enjoyable
<azend> It also means that you don't have to do it alone
<KombuchaKip> azend: This looks like an awesome kit - and online store.
<azend> Yeah, it's pretty darn cool
<azend> It's a simple concept but you can do a hell of a lot with it
<azend> be it beginner or expert
<KombuchaKip> azend: I've got more than a few friends that would go crazy over these hardware sets.
<marko-_-> I know this is off-topic but you guys don't have an off-topic channel so i may try here. You know the site shipitto.com which ships a package from america to you (if the store you're ordering from doesn't ship worldwide). Does canada have such a service? I want to shop from a canadian site which only ships to canada grrr
<azend> You can't leave after 15 minutes and expect an answer >_>
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-28
<KombuchaKip> Ubuntu. We're Going to Mars! http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman1> 30 min from now: !Ubuntuca IRC meeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-11-28
<jose> hey BobJonkman1, it's supposed to be in ~15, right?
<BobJonkman1> Hi jose: Yes, 13 min from now
<jose> cool :)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-29
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Canadian Team IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca Thursday, 28 November 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Nov 29 00:00:33 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca Thursday, 28 November 2013 | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> Hey everybody, we're on!
<dscassel> w00t
<BobJonkman1> Roll call: aruna jose dscassel laurelrusswurm1 RoddieKieley zul Neo31 FiReSTaRT oracology KombuchaKip jaguar Erthe sigint_ azend|vps_ navonod bregma DarwinSurvivor ryanakca cyphermox johanbr  jlamothe txwikinger cjpcjp azend that
<jose> o/
<jose> let me ping my fellows
<BobJonkman1> #topic Introductions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca Thursday, 28 November 2013 | Current topic: Introductions
<bregma> howdy all
<aruna> Hiya all
<BobJonkman1> We've got a bunch of guests today, so let's start by introducing ourselves. Who are you, where are you from, and what exciting things do you do with Ubuntu?
<BobJonkman1> #chair dscassel
<meetingology> Current chairs: BobJonkman1 dscassel
<jose> so, who's going first?
<jose> I think BobJonkman1 should :)
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, Ontario, Canada (just a snowball's throw north of Waterloo). I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada
<Neo31> Hello everybody
<BobJonkman1> Hi dscassel, bregma, aruna, josa, Neo31!
<BobJonkman1> s/josa/jose (oops)
<jose> :)
<jose> I'm José Antonio Rey, just a normal person doing normal things, point of contact at Ubuntu Peru and current member of the LoCo Council
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo Ontario and I guess I'm still a co-contact, although it's probably getting close to the time where I should step down considerately...
<BobJonkman1> Agenda for those following along at home: hawkfromahandsaw
<BobJonkman1> Nope.
<BobJonkman1> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-11-28
<aruna> I'm Aruna from Toronto and I love python and javascript
<BobJonkman1> Seems there's a holiday south of our border today, so guest attendance may not be as robust as I had hoped.
<Neo31> I am Ahmed Sghaier aka Neo31, Ubuntu-TN (Tunisia) LoCo contact and I do most of the things with Ubuntu, but mostly interested in contributing to Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch including Translation/Testing/Documentation/Development and promote it Tunisia.
<BobJonkman1> Welcome, everybody!
<BobJonkman1> I sat in on the LoCo Council meeting last week. The Ohio team leader, skellat, (Stephen Michael Skellat) happened to talk about promoting Ubuntu activities in Ohio, and I asked if the LoCo Council could help us with that too
<dscassel> Pesky American Thanksgiving.  At least stuff's on sale.
<BobJonkman1> #link Here are the minutes from that LoCo Council meeting: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-11-19-20.07.html
<BobJonkman1> The LoCo Council members and LoCo Team leaders across the globe have kindly offered to participate in today's Ubuntu-ca meeting
<BobJonkman1> So, Yay Local Community!
<BobJonkman1> Let's pop into the first Agenda item, which illustrates my concern
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca Thursday, 28 November 2013 | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman1> Saucy Salamander was released in October
<BobJonkman1> We had a great Ubuntu Global Jam in Kitchener, but as far as I know only Toronto had an Ubuntu Release party
<dscassel> A confluence of events forced me to cancel the Kitchener party (at least my part in it).  Kwartzlab wasn't available any time I was.
<dscassel> And even when I was, stuff came up.
<dscassel> :/
<BobJonkman1> Sadly, it seemed there was no interest to hold one in another venue. Kwartzlab has been great to Ubuntu-ca-kw (thanx, dscassel!) but I had hoped to hold a party even if Kwartzlab wasn't available
<dscassel> I hope to make up for it for Trusty, but no guaratees, really.  It's hard for me to plan anything these days.
<BobJonkman1> Likewise, we've been getting pretty good turnout for Ubuntu Hours in Kitchener, but there hasn't been much activity for the Waterloo Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman1> And even in Kitchener there was no Ubuntu Hour this month...
<dscassel> My hope with the Waterloo hour is we could get UW students.  But I never got around to advertising to students.  Now I can't even make it out regularly so... yeah.
<dscassel> I'm fine with just having a Kitchener hour.  I enjoy it when I'm able to go. :)
<aruna> Why don't we ask Tyler to advocate ? I think he is at UW. I met him at the global jab in kithcner
<aruna> typo oops dats global jam
<BobJonkman1> I do like the social events. But I think most people consider Ubuntu Hours as technical events, no social events.
<aruna> we can always integrate the social aspect say before or after the event ?
<BobJonkman1> It was great to see so many people at the Ubuntu Global Jam, but it's a bit much to ask people from Toronto to come to KW for an hour (Toronto is about 130km from Kitchener Waterloo)
<dscassel> That is one of the challenges with LoCos in general.  Getting people to socialize around an operating system, in a way that's not just "make my computer work, please."
<jose> in my personal opinion, Ubuntu Hours are a mix between both of them, but mostly social - people get together for a drink or a snack
<aruna> Hell no I would not have mised that bus ride in a million years I wanted to BE there
<BobJonkman1> And there are no Ubuntu Hours in Toronto.  Canada's largest city, and no Ubuntu users?
<dscassel> If you have a good core group, it works fine.  Figuring out how to grow it beyond the core or franchise it to other cities where teh core doesn't exist is tricky.
<BobJonkman1> In my experience, every computer club meeting I go to (LUG, Cryptoparty &c.) always have a social part.  Either a get-together after the main meeting, or it's held at a social venue like a restaurant or coffeeshop.
<BobJonkman1> So why so much trouble attracting people to Ubuntu?
<dscassel> KWLUG has the social stuff as a side effect.  The main event is a talk about a Linux thing.
<dscassel> People go to that and eventually get sucked into the social part.
<aruna> There are users ( I am one ) and I would set up a ubuntu hour but I need support and the hardest thing I have seen getting my friends to convert is they all think ubuntu is for techies. And most feel uncomfortable with the desktop we have in Gnome or Unity and I have tried with limited sucess
<BobJonkman1> I've heard two conflicting theories: 1) Ubuntu is too niche, and there aren't enough people interested; 2) Ubuntu is too mainstream, and doesn't need a LUG
<jose> so, what do you guys think about starting a virtual ubuntu hour for people in that zone?
<jose> maybe a google+ hangout would work, just to have some geeky talk
<dscassel> Bob won't like that. :)
 * dscassel hinting that Bob is as Google-free as possible, on principle.  
<aruna> Too niche ? Remeber Dell instaled ubuntu as the OS of choice on the laptop and then I dunno what went wrong
<BobJonkman1> jose: Great idea, but I'd like to see it implemented with Free Software, preferable hosted on Ubuntu servers
<jose> BobJonkman1: you can use any software you want, you name it
<BobJonkman1> But yes, virtual meetings would really help in a place as big as Canada (5 1/2 time zones!)
<jose> if you have enough audience then you can move on to have physical ubuntu hours, which would *then* have that level of attendance you wanted
<aruna> I think thats a great idea jose
<BobJonkman1> We're having a virtual meeting now; but is IRC too geeky/technical/oldfashioned?
<FiReSTaRT> BobJonkman1: yep
<FiReSTaRT> involves installing a client and no real IM capabilities
<FiReSTaRT> if you wanna attract mainstream users to the desktop
<FiReSTaRT> the irc is a BAD platform
<BobJonkman1> FiReSTaRT: So you want something that works in the browser
<Neo31> FiReSTaRT, installing a client is an option
<dscassel> IRC has its uses, but building a social community is... well, people do it, but to me it feels unnatural.
<jose> I'd say video calls would make the thing more real
<Neo31> in a browser : webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ca
<FiReSTaRT> BobJonkman1: java chat that connects to the irc is not a bad option but even then
<FiReSTaRT> some people might see it as too technical
<jose> hmm, googling 'open source video calls' returned jitsi.org
<FiReSTaRT> java *barf*
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: And I advertise that URL in the e-mail reminders I send out, and it's on the Ubuntu-ca meetings page. Doesn't seem to draw folks in, though
<aruna> i like video calls too but we need to be mindful about bandwidth and network speed as some folks may not have the required bandwidth or speed such as say resource poor settings
<BobJonkman1> Most video chats have audio-only fallback, and a text chat window too.
<FiReSTaRT> how about a youtube channel?
<FiReSTaRT> keep the content very streamlined
<Neo31> it's good to use social networks to promote your community to new people!
<FiReSTaRT> and you can do youtube broadcasts with live commenting
<Neo31> but concerning your event i wanted to know how many people do you want to have!?
<BobJonkman1> But I think the text-only participants tend to get ignored when there's video for everyone else.
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: What was that thing at FSOSS a couple years ago? Blue something?
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1 & dscassel: Sorry I'm late. Hey folks, Kip here. Project lead behind Avaneya, a cerebral sci-fi for Ubuntu. www.avaneya.com
<Neo31> BBB
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: Big BLue Button
<Neo31> big blue button ?
<jose> bigbluebutton.org
<dscassel> Yeah, that.
<dscassel> Anyway, tools is probably something we should take offline.  It's easy to get sucked into that sort of discussion.
<BobJonkman1> OK, seat-of-the-pants experiment.  I'm running Jitsi now.  Who can contact me with XMPP (Jabber protocol) at bjonkman@sobac.com  ? We should be able to set up a video link...
<jose> I'll do it, let's keep moving with this :)
 * FiReSTaRT doesn't own a webcam lol
<FiReSTaRT> well i have a laptop with one but my wife is currently using it for when she does some contract work for me
<aruna> downloading jitsi as well :-)
<BobJonkman1> #action Schedule a video chat for Ubuntu Canada
<meetingology> ACTION: Schedule a video chat for Ubuntu Canada
<BobJonkman1> OK, that's something we'll give a try.
<aruna> Yaaaay... it's official we can see everybodeee now
<Neo31> BobJonkman1, I honestly don't think Jitsi is a better solution than Google Hangout or Youtube!
<aruna> hangouts is gud
<Neo31> if you are trying to reach new people and grow the community
<dscassel> Yeah, Bob. :)
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: Fair enough. Personally, I'm partial to finding a Free Software solution.
<BobJonkman1> But I realize we have to reach out to where the people are
<BobJonkman1> And if they're already on Google Hangouts, then that's where we'll find them.
<Neo31> hangout provides a Youtube broadcast that will be available for people who misses the event and it is easy for everybody to check
<Neo31> that's it BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> But the same would apply to Facebook; does anyone recommend that?
<Neo31> if the information itself is free and doesn't require privacy then Google is fine I think
<FiReSTaRT> google? privacy? lol
<FiReSTaRT> we have to make some sacrifices though
<Neo31> and you should think more with the marketing mind to reach more people
<Neo31> what's private about an event promoting Ubuntu?
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: It's the requirement to load non-free software to make use of Google Hangouts that's holding me up
<Neo31> I think the more people we can reach the better!
<Neo31> i see BobJonkman1, convincing! it's a sacrifice
<Neo31> i'm not sure if BBB can record a classroom!
<aruna> Like bob said if we are to reach more folks we need to access them using what they use ? Over time we can show them what is possible with open source and alternatives  ? what is important is for us to start connecting with others
<Neo31> I think that is possible, but it costs money if you can afford it!
<aruna> why can't we ask for funding  ? I dunno who though would be intereted in supporting
<aruna> am willing to start pasting ubuntu posters all over Toronto
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, I'll find a way to make video conferencing  happen for me.
<BobJonkman1> Posters would be good
<aruna> Yeeeash :-)
<aruna> what we lack is advertising and marketing
<BobJonkman1> I would say, find a place you like, maybe arrange with the owner/manager for a small group reservation, then put up the posters.
<aruna> gud idea and will do
<Neo31> the main concern here is how to bring more people to ubuntu-ca right ? and more active and participating people! right ?
<BobJonkman1> #action aruna to arrange, advertise and market an Ubuntu Hour Toronto
<aruna> why not inside city hall ? Then show them what ubuntu is and can do and ask for support
<meetingology> ACTION: aruna to arrange, advertise and market an Ubuntu Hour Toronto
<aruna> Heyyy hold on I need support
<BobJonkman1> aruna: City Hall would be great! Would you try to book a room there, or just meet in the lobby?
<aruna> book a room means lots of red-tape
<aruna> lobby IS a public space
<aruna> they can't stop me
<aruna> :-)
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: Yes, trying to bring more people to Ubuntu, but just getting the existing Ubuntu users to come to community events.
<BobJonkman1> First, there have to be community events, and Aruna is working on one of those now :)
<aruna> We should agree on a standard poster no  ? Or I fly by night  ?
<Neo31> right
<dscassel> Nah.  Do your own thing.
<BobJonkman1> aruna: There are probably some sample posters or other marketing materials on the Ubuntu Wiki.  I'll poke around after the meeting
<aruna> Oki darcy will follow my heart :-)
<BobJonkman1> But this is a do-ocracy. Anything you *do* is good.
<aruna> Jose how have you tried to access people in Peru  ? What sort of posters if any do u guys use  ? How do u reach out ?
<jose> aruna: we usually post on Facebook, which has a great audience, and people invite us to physical events
<jose> there's where we get most people involved, if any
<aruna> I see, well we can easily duplicate that
<BobJonkman1> So, should we set up an Ubuntu Canada Facebook page?
<aruna> I think we shud
<Neo31> don't you have any social network media un ubuntu-ca ?
<aruna> ummm.... not right now I don think so
<dscassel> http://spreadubuntu.org/ has some, but I never find anything I like very much.
<Neo31> I think facebook/twitter/Google+ and any social networking media is very important for marketing your events
<dscassel> I have some Ubuntu Canada brand work sitting on my harddrive, but just using Ubuntu stuff is fine.
<dscassel> We have a Facebook group, but it's probably best to just let it die.  Facebook groups are useless.
<dscassel> A page is okay.
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: There's a Twitter account for UbuntuWaterloo, and the !Fediverse has the !Ubuntuca group: http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntuca
<BobJonkman1> Also http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntu
<Neo31> un ubuntu-tn we use the mailing list irc and launchpad only for community members, preparation organisation contact and stuff
<Neo31> but for reaching people we have two techniques
<dscassel> I've got twitter.com/UbuntuWaterloo.
<dscassel> Rather than setting up an UbuntuCanada one, I figure it's better to have them be city-focused.
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: I'm not much good at Google/Facebook/Twitter
<Neo31> if we are organizing the event and we want to reach as many people as possible we use every bit of social network possible
<Neo31> and as many posters as possible
<dscassel> I'm not sure what I'd say on @UbuntuCanada, besides retweeting @ubuntu and @jonobacon all the time.
<dscassel> And people can just follow them.
<Neo31> but generally social networks are viral and are good enough
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: Certainly have a focus for each city with active Ubuntu people, but should there also be an umbrella Ubuntu-ca group/page ?
<Neo31> our second technique is our university contacts
<dscassel> Twitter doesn't have groups/pages in the sense you mean.
<Neo31> we can actually step back and let our university club do the invitation/organisation and just provide some help
<dscassel> I'm not stopping someone else from doing @UbuntuCanada. I just see it as having... limited usefulness.
<Neo31> that is very effective as with time we have built a very good clubs network in the country
<BobJonkman1> #action Discuss setting up Google+/Facebook/Twitter accounts for Ubuntu-ca and each City chapter, eg. Ubuntu-ca-kw, Ubuntu-ca-Toronto
<meetingology> ACTION: Discuss setting up Google+/Facebook/Twitter accounts for Ubuntu-ca and each City chapter, eg. Ubuntu-ca-kw, Ubuntu-ca-Toronto
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: I was just at some Computer Science Club lectures at the University of Toronto. There were maybe 10 people there, mostly Windows and Mac users.
<dscassel> UbuntuCanada does have a Google+ page.  I've mostly abandoned it (like the rest of G+), though.  If someone wants to take it over, let me know.
<BobJonkman1> I got the impression that University people are too busy to do anything social off-campus
<BobJonkman1> And on-campus social events need a sponsor from the University (so it couldn't come from me, for example)
<dscassel> Yeah.  Any contacts I have at the UW computer science club have graduated.
<dscassel> But on-campus Ubuntu activity pretty much has to come from on-campus.
<BobJonkman1> ***I was at University of Waterloo lectures, not Toronto
<Neo31> i agree dscassel, but if you have contacts you can push it a little bit
<dscassel> University students are really transient.  UW even more so, given their co-op program.
<aruna> Ahmed aka neo31 what do you feel ? Any suggestions please ?
<dscassel> It's hard to set up anything lasting.
<BobJonkman1> I've got some contacts in the UofW CSClub now; I've invited them to our next KWLUG meeting. We can see how that goes as a template for Ubuntu activity
<Neo31> I am not so sure of what I would recommend for ubuntu-ca as the country and culture may be a little bit different
<dscassel> And we run into the same problem that we have trying to set up in other cities.  Someone might show up and say they're interested, but it's hard to get them to start anything.
<dscassel> Or even communicate what a LoCo is and what they can do.
<Neo31> but as far as i know based on my experience, afk meetings/activity/events are the best way to build a good community core, then you have to maintain it and extend it
<BobJonkman1> #action Invite University Computer Club people to Ubuntu events
<meetingology> ACTION: Invite University Computer Club people to Ubuntu events
<Neo31> i agree with dscassel
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: We've been having the events, but participation is dwindling.
<BobJonkman1> And eventually the organizers become discouraged. The last few Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo was just me, and whatever family members I could convince to come.
<dscassel> Not even Charles?
<CrankyOldBugger> did I miss all the fun?
<dscassel> CrankyOldBugger: we're still going. :)
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu Hours in Kitchener have been more successful than Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo.  Don't know why.
<CrankyOldBugger> cool.  sorry I'm late
<Neo31> how many ubuntu-ca active states do you have ? and what's the average members of every state ?
<BobJonkman1> Hi CrankyOldBugger! Glad you could come. I'll post a summary and meeting logs when we're done
<dscassel> Kitchener works mostly because it's you and Charles dragging the Computer Recycling and KWLUG people out.
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: There's an active group in Kitchener, but even the largest city in Canada, TOronto, hasn't had an active community. We've just seen some participation in Guelph (5 people), about 20 km from Kitchener.
<dscassel> Every once in a while Kitchener gets a new person.  I think they're promoted a bit more..
<Neo31> so only Kitchener and Waterloo ?
<Neo31> and Guelph
<BobJonkman1> There's a group of 5-6 that meet in Mississauga. They started out as the Mississauga Ubuntu Meet Up (MUMU), but migrated away from Ubuntu so now they're just the Mississauga Linux User Group (about 60km from Kitchener)
<dscassel> Neo31: Ubuntu Canada is mostly Ubuntu Kitchener-waterloo.  We had Ottawa, Toronto and Guelph at various times in the past.  (I think Verdi is still doing Guelph things, but I haven't heard from him in a while).
<dscassel> In Canada the country, there's also ubuntu Vancouver and Ubuntu Quebec (mostly Montreal), but tehy're separate organizations.
<BobJonkman1> And there's KombuchaKip's group in Vancouver, about 5000km from Kitchener.  We don't hear much about them because their group is closed (on MeetUp)
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada draw people from all over English-speaking Canada to our online resources (mailing list, IRC, etc.) But in person, it's pretty much Kitchener right now.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: Kind of. It's actually open, but we don't like lurkers. We like people to register, come on in, and participate.
<BobJonkman1> I think Aruna is about to add Toronto to the list of active cities
<dscassel> Hurray!
<Neo31> good job aruna
<BobJonkman1> Certainly the Ubuntu-ca mailing list is active, with maybe 15 people regularly posting
<aruna> I am and will try but wud be nice if someone experienced like Kip is there to support
<Neo31> may be you can build cooperation with groups like "Mississauga Linux User Group"
<BobJonkman1> aruna: If you build it, I will come. Let me know when and where.
<aruna> Thank Bob and everyone else up in Kitchner I would not even be here right now if it wasn't for that eamil bob sent out by 'mistake'
<aruna> done-deal !
<Neo31> actually if you share the same interest and value or something like that it is a great opportunity to cooperate in events
<BobJonkman1> That "mistake" was sending something to the Launchpad membership list. I should have done that for this IRC meeting too.
<Neo31> or maybe invite other groups to some of your events
<BobJonkman1> I've been to several MUMU/MLUG gatherings. It's just what I expect an Ubuntu Hour to be like. Sadly, they don't want to use the Ubuntu name any more.
<BobJonkman1> But Victor, the founder of MUMU came to our Kitchener Ubuntu Hour last month, so there does exist good rapport between the groups
<Neo31> the idea is if you use MUMU/MLUG + Ubuntu-CA on their event
<Neo31> and the same on your event
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: When I send out an e-mail about release parties and global jams I usually include the other LUGs that I'm a member of. But I don't want to look like I'm spamming their lists with Ubuntu propaganda
<Neo31> well they will have their name on both events and the same for you
<Neo31> then you will have more people to come to both events
<Neo31> i am not sure but I guess involving more groups in a single event is good for all parties as long as they share the same values
<Neo31> (FOSS)
<BobJonkman1> #idea What about holding a cooperative event for all LUGs, like a Linuxfest? Would there be Canonical support for tthat?
<dscassel> MLUG had one guy who was very anti-Ubuntu or something.  I don't know if he's still around.
<dscassel> But anyway... politics.
<aruna> well am anti unity soo... long live gnome classic :)
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: We did something  like that for Software Freedom Day. I used the UbuntuCanada LoCo portal to announce the event, it was held at Kwartzlab, the KWLUG people did a lot of work.
<BobJonkman1> But it's generally the case that it's the same people in those different groups. So really, the same group.
<Neo31> lol aruna I prefere KDE/awesome
<azend> dscassel: I'm around but school is trying to sink me :)
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: Yes, that one guy is still around (who wanted a corporate focus on Linux software for the MUMU group)
<dscassel> azend: Yeah, it does that. :)
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend!
<azend> Hi BobJonkman1!
<BobJonkman1> OK, we've got some solid suggestions and two actual things were going to do.
<aruna> Am thinking maybe post stuff in TTC and Subway too ?
<BobJonkman1> I think it's been a very productive meeting!
<Neo31> if the group leader is anti-ubuntu do not bother much of cooperating with that group as it is clear you do not share the same values, otherwise if he is just a member or that most of the group members this ubuntu shares the same values maybe you can still cooperate with them
<BobJonkman1> aruna: Post stuff whereever you have permission to do so. Don't want to have Ubuntu-ca-Toronto fall afoul of local bylaws
<azend> I'm a co-chair of the IEEE student branch at Conestoga College
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: It wasn't the group leader, but still...
<aruna> hmmm..... so I get to put up posters inside don jail as well then bud :-0
<azend> I can put up some posters or something here too
<BobJonkman1> aruna: LOL
<aruna> will be careful bob, understand your concerns well
<Neo31> azend, do you think your IEEE student branch might be interested with FOSS or Ubuntu ?
<azend> Yes but our school is a microsoft shop to its core
<Neo31> ouch!
<azend> I think the students here though may be a bit more open minded
<BobJonkman1> azend: Microsoft sponsorship for the labs and such?
<azend> Some of them I think yeah
<BobJonkman1> Funny, at the UofW disk encryption lecture this week, Microsoft file systems were mentioned only as an afterthought. The focus was all ext and LUKS and such
<azend> Pretty much every tool I am forced to use is a microsoft exclusive tool which requires windows to run
<Neo31> so that makes it impossible for the IEEE student branch to host any ubuntu/foss related events ?
<aruna> Set up ONE desktop and teach the IEEE student branch
<aruna> they fall in love like I did and then word spreads
<Neo31> that's the idea aruna
<aruna> doable ?
<Neo31> you can also have an install party during the event where students gets assistance and support for installing Ubuntu in Dual Boot
<aruna> nice idea
<aruna> divide dat partitoion and rule
<aruna> :-)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> last year we had only a Linux leader with two other students at a university, we gave him support and this year he runs a club with more than 10 active members
<BobJonkman1> azend: Could you set up an event at the college? Perhaps with the venue sponsored by the IEEE Student Branch. I'll ask txwikinger for the Ubuntu banner, or maybe you could supply another cool poster
<aruna> wow that's progress
<Neo31> another club started last year with 4 active members to attract more members, and they did impressive events organization
<Neo31> this year they are the leader FOSS club in their city
<azend> We're sort of wrapping up for the semester but I can totally do something like this at the start of next semeser
<azend> semester
<BobJonkman1> Having Ubuntu branded tchotkes (small giveaway items like buttons, keyrings, stickers) really helps attract attention.
<Neo31> so maybe if you can get a good core group of 3 to 5 students in that university and you provide good support you'll have more supporters in a year
<dscassel> UW depends on the faculty.  Math/CS is very Unix/Linux-focused (the main undergrad network is all Ubuntu) while Engineering, Arts, etc is all Windows.
<BobJonkman1> Can Canonical provide those items to encourage newcomers?
<dscassel> Although Engineering does have access to some Linux servers.
<BobJonkman1> I really miss the disks, which I handed out at many different places (NaNoWriMo write-ins, Web Developer user groups, &c.
<azend> My friend and I are setting up a small server closet for the IEEE
<Neo31> system76 provides stickers
<azend> Hosting some Ubuntu VMs shouldn't be a problem
<Neo31> ubuntu provides loco packs for approved loco teams
<azend> We just need to make sure they get access to teh outside world
<Neo31> 250 dvds i guess
<Neo31> and events packs
<Neo31> with lanyards stickers
<Neo31> two t-shirts and two caps
<dscassel> Yeah, we got one for Ontario Linux Fest a few years ago.
<dscassel> (sadly defunct)
<Neo31> you can get those resources at least once every release
<jose> afaik, it's 150 Desktop DVDs, 25 Server CDs
<dscassel> Waterloo Mini Maker Faire is coming back in June.  Probably a good opportunity to set up a table and get a conference pack.
<BobJonkman1> Neo31: We've got     hakimsheriff distributing System76 stickers on request...
<BobJonkman1> #action Get an Ubuntu Conference Pack for the Waterloo Mini Maker Faire
<meetingology> ACTION: Get an Ubuntu Conference Pack for the Waterloo Mini Maker Faire
<Neo31> it was great to join you meeting, nice to meet you ubuntu-ca members
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: If we can get enough interest between KW, Toronto, Guelph and Mississauga, perhaps we can resurrect the Ontario GNU/Linuxfes
<BobJonkman1> t
<Neo31> I wish you luck improving your community
 * Neo31 has to leave, it's 2:40 am in Tunisia
<BobJonkman1> Thank you for all your great advice, Neo31!
<BobJonkman1> !tzaf  - Time Zone Appropriate Farewell!
<lubotu1> BobJonkman1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dscassel> txwikinger was talking about that at one point.  Man, though, it's a lot of work.
<aruna> gud god its 2:40am in tunisisa
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: And expensive if attendance isn't there.
<BobJonkman1> OK, let's finish off.
<BobJonkman1> #Other Topics
<BobJonkman1> #topic Other Topics
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Canadian Team IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca Thursday, 28 November 2013 | Current topic: Other Topics
<Neo31> please carry on BobJonkman1 just excuse me for leaving before it is done
<BobJonkman1> np Neo31. Thanx for being here!
<aruna> thank u for participating Neo31 and thank u for all the great advice
<BobJonkman1> So, anything else?
<BobJonkman1> How's Saucy Salamander working out for everyone?
<aruna> yet to upgrade
<stephenw_> some of us have already moved on to Trusty :)
<BobJonkman1> I've got Xubuntu 13.10 installed in a new partition, but right now I'm still running from 12.04
<BobJonkman1> stephenw_ Brave man!
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Next meeting
<BobJonkman1> I think we should skip an IRC meeting on the fourth Thursday in December. Too much partying going on at that time.
<BobJonkman1> So, when shall we three (or more) meet again?
<BobJonkman1> How about early January, and try to make it a Video Conference?
<aruna> sounds good to me
<BobJonkman1> We could hold it at the same time as local Ubuntu Hours, so we can conference with each other between cities
<BobJonkman1> But that might be difficult -- I always have trouble coordinating myself at Ubuntu Hours when there's also an IRC meeting happening
<BobJonkman1> and Video might make that worse.
<aruna> actually no, u can leave the video streaming and attend to buisness ?
<aruna> unless there is a question ?
<BobJonkman1> aruna: That would be OK, unless there are participants who can't manage the video. Don't want to make text-only participants second-class citizens
<aruna> that was my original concern :-(
<aruna> especially folks not in north america
<BobJonkman1> When jose and I tried a video link a few minutes ago, we couldn't get the sound to work. Too busy with the meeting. And you know about 32- and 64-bit compatibility issues :)
<aruna> yes I do :-)
<BobJonkman1> So, how about a video meeting on Thursday, 23 January 2014 ?
<aruna> so instead of doing off the pants maybe we shud have a system set up ready to go  ?
<dscassel> I can make no promises, but tentatively, sure, I have no current conflicts.
<BobJonkman1> We can discuss in the mailing list what software to use, and have a couple of Ubuntu Hours or installfests before so anyone who wants to participate can get it installed and working before the meeting
<aruna> works fo rme
<BobJonkman1> #action next meeting: Video Conference on Thursday, 23 January 2014
<meetingology> ACTION: next meeting: Video Conference on Thursday, 23 January 2014
<BobJonkman1> So that's done.
<BobJonkman1> #subtopics Final comments
<BobJonkman1> My clock just cuckoo'd nine times, so we've been at this for two hours.
<BobJonkman1> It was a wonderful, productive meeting!
<aruna> very happy here
<BobJonkman1> Thanx ever so much to all our guests and regular Ubuntu-ca members!
<BobJonkman1> So, good night, everyone!
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: Thu, 28 Nov 7pm EST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Nov 29 02:02:11 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-11-29-00.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-11-29-00.00.html
<BobJonkman1> I'm going to have some dinner, so if anyone wants to pop the minutes into the agenda page, feel free!
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman1  :)
<genii> Apologies for not being able to make the meeting last night, I got an emergency call from work and had to rush in, didn't get out until almost midnight
<genii> ( one of the steam radiators in a unit snapped a pipe off of it and the whole floor was full of steam like a sauna and water everywhere which had to get cleaned up and emergency boiler service people called in for repairs )
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-25
<KombuchaKip> http://whatsupic.com/special-canada/canada%E2%80%99s-quiet-coup.html
#ubuntu-ca 2014-11-27
<johanbr> In case anyone's interested in an inexpensive laptop with 1920x1080 display, amazon.com has the Toshiba Chromebook 2 for $330 US, including shipping to Canada and duty
<genii> This is Black Friday U.S. sales?
<johanbr> genii: I think so, the price just dropped by $50
<genii> Hm.
#ubuntu-ca 2018-12-01
<obrown> Hi, looking for help to reduce my booting time on Lubuntu, it takes approx. 5 minutes before reaching the login screen...
